

Cyber Warfare Tactics To Cure Cancer? - jackau
http://nocamels.com/2012/08/cyber-warfare-tactics-could-be-used-in-war-against-cancer/

======
polyfractal
Another example of why I hate biology reporting in the media.

-No citation to original article. Check.

-Obligatory image of a kidney cell. Check

-Silly analogy between technology ("social network!") and biology. Check.

-Overstated and even sillier analogy about some cure ("Cyber warfare tactics!"). Check.

-Respinning old knowledge of cancer with a new, glitzy light ("Spy cells! Technology! Internet!"). Check.

Nothing to see here except another fluff piece trying to drum up pageviews.

